# Need all the prayer we can get.



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I need to ask for prayers for my mom. She's been in a lot of pain for almost 5 months and the doctors said "probably shingles" even though she didn't break out. Its been terrible for her. After more testing she's been diagnosed with cancer (stage 4). She had colon surgery about 3 years ago and she hasn't been the same since then. We didn't think she'd live after the surgery and MERSA but she did. Not long after that she was diagnosed with stage 4 cirrhosis of the liver caused by her medications from her diabetics. She went to a specialist in Houston and he said she had such a mild case that she would never have problems from it. Its been one thing after the other for her. This time I really don't think she can beat it. Mom was very active, traveled all the time and did everything and anything she wanted too. After her surgery its been so many things. She was released from the hospital a week ago yesterday and I have her here. She's having radiation treatments everyday Monday through Friday for the next 6 to 8 weeks. The Doctor said he was going to try to give her the best quality of life he can. This is a fast growing aggressive cancer and I can't believe they messed around with the shingles diagnoses for that long. I just don't think they took her seriously. My brother that lives in Houston wants to get her to the cancer center there but right now she isn't up to the trip. I don't know if this will do any good or not but we want a second opinion if possible. She has a great attitude but I don't think she fully understands how serious this is. 
Sorry this is so long but I wanted to ask for prayers, we need all we can get. I haven't had much time to get on the computer but things are getting better and we're starting to get more of a routine. I'm going to try to catch up on here but if I missed anything please know that I didn't ignore it, I missed it. I did see we had several sick pups and I hope everyone is doing better!
Thanks!


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Jane, you and all your family are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

Jane, will surely keep all of you in my prayers. I am so sorry. Cancer is a nasty thing and I pray every day we will find a cure. I, too, have stage 4 bc. A positive attitude is a must. Please keep us posted and hugs and kisses to you all.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I am so sorry your mother & your family are having to deal with all of this.  You are both definitely in my thoughts, I hope your mom is able to be relatively comfortable while she fights this. Hugs to you.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I will pray for your mom, you, and your family.


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

i'm so sorry to hear this about your mom, sending hugs and prayers to you both:grouphug:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Jane - I'm so sorry to hear about your mother.:smcry: I will certainly say prayers for her and for you and you family as well. Cancer has taken many from my DH's family and it's just devastating. I'm happy your mom has a positive attitude. A second opinion will probably give you some peace of mind. When they said Stage 4, of what type of cancer?


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Jane i'm so sorry to hear about your mother and will most definitely be keeping her and your family in my prayers.:grouphug:rayer::grouphug: If you need to talk, cry, scream or whatever you can call me anytime.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Jane, I am so sorry your Mom is sick. Bless your heart for being there for her. Your Mom has gone through so much already. This has got to be so hard for you, too.

If your Mom is up to it, I think a second opinion would be good. But, then you said she is not up to the trip. I'm wondering if the cancer center in Houston could give any feedback about this to you or your brother ... just a thought.

My prayers will definitely be with your mother and you, too, Jane.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Jane I am so sorry, I will pray for your Mom and your family.


----------



## bonsmom (Feb 22, 2010)

Prayers for you, your mom, and Donna.


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

Oh no that is so terrible.  :crying: I am so sorry that your mother has gone through so much. My Mom has a lot of health problems herself and has almost died several times in the past 6 months.  Its so hard to see our Mommies get sick. :crying: 

I will pray she has the strength to make it to another doctor for a second opinion.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

MaryH said:


> Jane, you and all your family are in my thoughts and prayers.


Thanks so much Mary. We need all the help we can get.



munchkn8835 said:


> Jane, will surely keep all of you in my prayers. I am so sorry. Cancer is a nasty thing and I pray every day we will find a cure. I, too, have stage 4 bc. A positive attitude is a must. Please keep us posted and hugs and kisses to you all.


 
Donna, I'm so sorry and I want you to know you'll be in my prayers too. I would love nothing better than a cure for cancer and maybe someday we'll see that.
hugs to you!



LJSquishy said:


> I am so sorry your mother & your family are having to deal with all of this.  You are both definitely in my thoughts, I hope your mom is able to be relatively comfortable while she fights this. Hugs to you.


Thanks so much Lisa. 



Nikki's Mom said:


> I will pray for your mom, you, and your family.


Thanks Susan.



mfa said:


> i'm so sorry to hear this about your mom, sending hugs and prayers to you both:grouphug:


Thanks Florence.



Snowbody said:


> Jane - I'm so sorry to hear about your mother.:smcry: I will certainly say prayers for her and for you and you family as well. Cancer has taken many from my DH's family and it's just devastating. I'm happy your mom has a positive attitude. A second opinion will probably give you some peace of mind. When they said Stage 4, of what type of cancer?


Thanks Susan. Mom has lung cancer and they think its in her left breast too. She quit smoking almost 40 years ago so we were surprised when they said lung cancer. They also aren't sure where the source cancer is yet. He said when the radiation shrinks this then the source will show itself. I don't really understand that or why this wouldn't be the source but he says it isn't. Can you tell I've never dealt with this before? The cancer is close to her spine and attached to her esophagus. She's even having trouble using her left hand and her left eye droops. The mass is pressing on her spine and nerves. She's having a lot of pain in her left breast but she's in too much pain to do a mammogram right now. I feel so sorry for her and I wish there was more I could do.



mysugarbears said:


> Jane i'm so sorry to hear about your mother and will most definitely be keeping her and your family in my prayers.:grouphug:rayer::grouphug: If you need to talk, cry, scream or whatever you can call me anytime.


Debbie, thank you so so much. I really appreciate you.



Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Jane, I am so sorry your Mom is sick. Bless your heart for being there for her. Your Mom has gone through so much already. This has got to be so hard for you, too.
> 
> If your Mom is up to it, I think a second opinion would be good. But, then you said she is not up to the trip. I'm wondering if the cancer center in Houston could give any feedback about this to you or your brother ... just a thought.
> 
> My prayers will definitely be with your mother and you, too, Jane.


Thanks Marie.
My brother called and talked with mom's doctor and he said he would send the records to Houston. My SIL is trying to see who would be the best one to work with and then we hope they'll be able to go over everything and tell us what they think. We'd love to get her there but she just couldn't make the trip yet. She started radiation this past Tuesday. The doctor said it will take about 2 weeks for her to see any difference and feel any relief. We tried to get mom to go back to Houston with my brother at Christmas to see a doctor there about her "shingles" but she wanted to wait until closer to March when his daughter is having a baby. If we'd have known how serious this was she'd have been on that plane. Things have really gone down hill fast. 



elly said:


> Jane I am so sorry, I will pray for your Mom and your family.


Thanks Cathy, we really do need a lot of prayers.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I will keep her in my prayers.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Oh, Jane. My heart and prayers are with you, for all of you. I haven't been on much either, yet I did notice I haven't seen you lately. I'm so sorry for your heartache for your Mom.
xoxoxoxoxoxooxoxoxooxoxoxoxo


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I'll keep your mom in prayer as well as you and your family.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

OMG, Jane, I'm so sorry to hear this. Radiation is very hard on your system and can significantly lower your white blood cells. I'm sure that your Mom isn't feeling at all well.

I would really encourage you to get her to Cancer Center of America. They are the best and so supportive and encouraging. They have the very latest treatments available and approach the disease from a "total holistic" concept where treatment, diet, everything is included in their therapy for the patient. They have amazing results and it's not uncommon for them to be able to increase a patient's lifespan more than 5 years when others have given up.

I'm sending lots and lots of prayers your way. If you want to talk to someone that's undergone several different cancer treatments, please call me. PM me if you don't have my phone #. Hugs to you.


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

Jane, I'm so sorry that both you and your Mom are going through this difficult time. It's painful to see someone we love be so ill, and for us to feel so helpless. Sending you loving thoughts and prayers.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Jane, I'm sorry your mom is so sick. It's hard to watch them go through things like this. I know.....it's still so new to me and I miss my mom, don't forget to tell her anything you want her to know while she can listen. I don't want to write her off...no far from it, but life is fragile....no one knows what will happen.

I'm sending prayers that she can beat this thing!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I pmed you a prayer my dear Jane, I just want you to know prayer is a mighty thing, God listens to us, he has a time for each of us, if it's drawing near for you precious mom, I pray she will not have endure great pain. May God hold her close and comfort her in those hours when she is feeling weak and ill.
I went through this with my dear mom, please take good care of yourself, it's very stressful and you will be so tired, get lots of rest when you can. If you need to talk I'm hear for you.
God is in control remember he will not give you more then you can handle, it's one of God's promises to us, but he has brought me right to the door when I thought I couldn't take another second, he's always there with you, waiting for us to talk with him. I love you and will continue my prayers


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Jane I'm so sorry to hear your Mom is not well..She is very blessed to have her children to take good care if her. I will be praying for your family.


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi Jane. You know I'm praying for your Mom and you. I'm glad you are getting into a sort of a routine. Hang in there Jane. Love and hugs.rayer:rayer:


----------



## puppy lover (Dec 25, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear that your mom is going through this.
Prayers for your mom and family :grouphug:


----------



## Critterkrazy (Jan 17, 2007)

Jane, I'm so sorry to hear about your mom. I will keep her and your family in my prayers. Hugs to you.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Jane, I am sooooooooooo deeply sorry and most definetly will keep Mom and all of you in my prayers. Bless you and Mom and your family. You must want to scream with the "shingles" diagnosis, I really do understand. Huge hugs to you and many many many prayers coming your way.

Love you Jane.

Christine


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Matilda's mommy said:


> I pmed you a prayer my dear Jane, I just want you to know prayer is a mighty thing, God listens to us, he has a time for each of us, if it's drawing near for you precious mom, I pray she will not have endure great pain. May God hold her close and comfort her in those hours when she is feeling weak and ill.
> I went through this with my dear mom, please take good care of yourself, it's very stressful and you will be so tired, get lots of rest when you can. If you need to talk I'm hear for you.
> God is in control remember he will not give you more then you can handle, it's one of God's promises to us, but he has brought me right to the door when I thought I couldn't take another second, he's always there with you, waiting for us to talk with him. I love you and will continue my prayers


:goodpost: & ditto!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Lacie's Mom said:


> OMG, Jane, I'm so sorry to hear this. Radiation is very hard on your system and can significantly lower your white blood cells. I'm sure that your Mom isn't feeling at all well.
> 
> I would really encourage you to get her to Cancer Center of America. They are the best and so supportive and encouraging. They have the very latest treatments available and approach the disease from a "total holistic" concept where treatment, diet, everything is included in their therapy for the patient. They have amazing results and it's not uncommon for them to be able to increase a patient's lifespan more than 5 years when others have given up.
> 
> I'm sending lots and lots of prayers your way. If you want to talk to someone that's undergone several different cancer treatments, please call me. PM me if you don't have my phone #. Hugs to you.


Can you tell me more about this Cancer Center of America---where is it located?


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I'm so sorry about your mother, I'll certainly pray for her and the family.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

prayers and good thoughts vibes are sent to you, your mother and family dear Jane
(((hugs)))
Kat


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear about your Mom Jane. Praying for her, you and your family.


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

njdrake said:


> I need to ask for prayers for my mom. She's been in a lot of pain for almost 5 months and the doctors said "probably shingles" even though she didn't break out. Its been terrible for her. After more testing she's been diagnosed with cancer (stage 4). She had colon surgery about 3 years ago and she hasn't been the same since then. We didn't think she'd live after the surgery and MERSA but she did. Not long after that she was diagnosed with stage 4 cirrhosis of the liver caused by her medications from her diabetics. She went to a specialist in Houston and he said she had such a mild case that she would never have problems from it. Its been one thing after the other for her. This time I really don't think she can beat it. Mom was very active, traveled all the time and did everything and anything she wanted too. After her surgery its been so many things. She was released from the hospital a week ago yesterday and I have her here. She's having radiation treatments everyday Monday through Friday for the next 6 to 8 weeks. The Doctor said he was going to try to give her the best quality of life he can. This is a fast growing aggressive cancer and I can't believe they messed around with the shingles diagnoses for that long. I just don't think they took her seriously. My brother that lives in Houston wants to get her to the cancer center there but right now she isn't up to the trip. I don't know if this will do any good or not but we want a second opinion if possible. She has a great attitude but I don't think she fully understands how serious this is.
> Sorry this is so long but I wanted to ask for prayers, we need all we can get. I haven't had much time to get on the computer but things are getting better and we're starting to get more of a routine. I'm going to try to catch up on here but if I missed anything please know that I didn't ignore it, I missed it. I did see we had several sick pups and I hope everyone is doing better!
> Thanks!


Jane, I'm so sorry to hear this. I will certainly add your mom, and you, to my prayer list.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I love you my friend


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

jane im so so sorry , cancer is a horrendous thing to deal with and it affects not only the person that has it but the whole family , i will definitely pray for ur mom and for u and ur family . please keep us posted .


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Jane, I'm so so sorry to hear the bad news about your mom. I am praying so hard for you and your mom that she can overcome this. Big hugs!!


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

I'm so sorry that all of this is happening to your mom. Your mom, you, and your family are in my thoughts. I wish her health and strength.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

I am praying. Your Mom is very fortunate to have you.:grouphug:


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

You and your family will be in our thoughts. :grouphug:


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

I am so sorry to hear of your mom's medical struggles. I'll be praying for her and the whole family. It's so hard to go through that-- but we do know that prayers can work miracles.


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Your Mom and your family will definitely be in my prayers.


----------



## Barb and the boys (Oct 26, 2007)

You and your Mom are in my prayers.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

edelweiss said:


> Can you tell me more about this Cancer Center of America---where is it located?


Here is the link to Cancer Centers of America. They currently have 4 locations -- Zion, IL (near Chicago), Buckeye, AZ (Phoenix area), Tulsa, OK and Philadelphia, PA.

CTCA Cancer Treatment Hospitals: Centers Offering Innovative Care


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

Jane..sending prayers for your mom your way...and a lot of hugs for you too.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I want to thank everyone so much. It means a lot to have so much support and I know the prayers will help. We were really blind sided by this. Mom has a doctors appointment tomorrow and I hope to get some answers to a lot of questions that I have. Hugs to everyone of you and please keep those prayers coming. I appreciate you so much.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

njdrake said:


> I want to thank everyone so much. It means a lot to have so much support and I know the prayers will help. We were really blind sided by this. Mom has a doctors appointment tomorrow and I hope to get some answers to a lot of questions that I have. Hugs to everyone of you and please keep those prayers coming. I appreciate you so much.


 I hope you have lots of notes/questions for the doctor. Even if they are ten pages long, the doctor should answer all of your questions. Most doctors appreciate when we have questions. We always have notes for our doctor appointments, and Snowball's, too. Otherwise, there would always be one thing I would forget to ask, and then regret it later. 

Jane, I will be thinking of you and your Mom tomorrow. My prayers continue for your Mom and you. I'm sending you many hugs.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Jane, I'm so glad you precious momis seeing her doctor tomorrow, I will be praying and waiting for a post. Hang in there my friend one minute at a time. I love you


----------



## JacksMom (Jan 24, 2011)

I'm new here but will keep you in my prayers. You too Donna. Cancer sucks. I've lost both parents to lung cancer, my older sis too bc, she was only 48 and both maternal grandparents to this disease.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

the prayers are going nonstop !! and i agree ask away !!!! 


@ robin , im so sorry for ur loses. ive lost quite a few to that horrible disease too


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Jane, I am just seeing this... I am sorry to hear about your mom. I will most certainly keep her and your family in my prayers.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Here is the link to Cancer Centers of America. They currently have 4 locations -- Zion, IL (near Chicago), Buckeye, AZ (Phoenix area), Tulsa, OK and Philadelphia, PA.
> 
> CTCA Cancer Treatment Hospitals: Centers Offering Innovative Care


Thank you so much Lynn! (did not mean to hijack this)


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

(((will continue praying)))


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Jane - checking back to see how the appointment went? :grouphug:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Jane, i've been thinking about you and your mom, your in my prayers


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Jane, I am sorry to hear this..praying for your mom and you too.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I'm so sorry I'm late in replying... just want you to know I have your Mom in my prayers. ( YOU too!.. I know too well how this is so stressful on family as well as the patient).


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Jane i'm sure your exhausted, just want you to know i'm praying for your mom and you


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I want to thank everyone for your thoughts and prayers. Mom is two weeks into her radiation treatments and she's doing a little better. She has good days and bad days and TG today was a good day. 
We're getting into more of a routine now so its getting easier for both of us. I have to get up in the night to give her medication so I'm staying tired but even that's getting better. I hope to have more time and start checking in here more often. I really miss everyone!
Thanks again and keep those prayers coming. I know prayers make a difference.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Oh Jane, bless your heart..you are a wonderful daughter. I hope and pray your mom has many more good days to come. :thumbsup:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

I pray for tones of good days for your mum to come, Jane (hugs)


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

Jane ,hang on in there ..love hugs and lots of prayers xoxo jo


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

njdrake said:


> I want to thank everyone for your thoughts and prayers. Mom is two weeks into her radiation treatments and she's doing a little better. She has good days and bad days and TG today was a good day.
> We're getting into more of a routine now so its getting easier for both of us. I have to get up in the night to give her medication so I'm staying tired but even that's getting better. I hope to have more time and start checking in here more often. I really miss everyone!
> Thanks again and keep those prayers coming. I know prayers make a difference.


Thanks for the update! I hope she'll continue to have more good days until the bad days completely disappear. :grouphug: It sounds like you are taking wonderful care of your mother. As always, we will continue to send our positive thoughts.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Jane, any up-date on your mom? Give her a big hug from all of us here & tell her we are praying for her.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

still praying for ur mom n ur family honey , i hope she continues to feel better !


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

Sending you love, hugs, and prayers Jane x


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Thanks for thinking of us and for your continuing prayers. 
Things are still getting better. Mom had her 17th radiation treatment today and this coming Tuesday she starts more radiation with the cyberknife. From what I understand its still radiation but stronger. She'll have 3 weeks of those treatments and then we'll see where she stands after that. She'll be going to my brothers in Houston for a second opinion at the cancer center there. We had to increase her pain medication a couple of times but we seem to have it right now as she seldom has any discomfort. We should be able to start reducing it some as the tumor shrinks. She still has a great attitude and is so positive I find myself feeling better just from listening to her. I know the radiation is like a Band-Aid but if this will extend her life and give her a better quality of life then we'll take it.
Thanks again and please keep her in your prayers.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Oh Jane, it's wonderful to hear that your mom seems to be improving and is in good spirits, Thank God! I have been keeping your mom in my prayers and i have meant to ask how she's been doing several times. Thank you for the update. :hugging:


----------

